# Apple Cider Vinegar



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have used it and it works for a lot of stuff even fly control. I started my horses out on it VERY slow because the smell and taste took them a little bit to get used to. I use a cup now because anymore and my horses wont touch their feed. I dont use it on my horse that colic though because it messed with his stomach.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm, the site said to keep some ACV around because it helps with colic. I guess all horses are different though. How much should I start out at? I eventually want to get him using a cup per feeding. Its amazing what all that stuff helps with. Should I start with 1/4 cup and work my way up?

Thanks


----------



## bloodhoundmom28 (Jun 1, 2009)

My horses stomach and and intestines were damaged from sand colic and the ACV just makes his belly act up the others i started a 4 tbl spoons and worked up to 1/4 cup in 2 weeks but then again my horses were not happy about the smell. My vet told me that a 1/4 cup to start off with is not a bad thing it just depends on if your horse will eat it. I like to take things slow so i just built up a lil each day hope that helps


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

we have used it for horses with suspecte stomach issues. we usually give 20-50CCs orally. we dont bother putting it in feed, just put it in a syringe and down their throat.


----------



## Horse Hippie (May 1, 2009)

ACV has many uses that I am sure that you have read about. As for feeding, I was told by a equine nutritionist that just to use it in cycles. A couple of weeks every couple of months.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I feed an AVC/Garlic blend to my little arab. He had grit or something that found it's way into his urethra and caused a lot of problems. Feeding it now on recommendation of my vet.

I only give him maybe 1/4 cup nightly. It smells god awful!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

My boss use to give it to her goats...lol i forgot why....but after seeing this thread im tempted to give some to my gelding...especially if it helps with flys...they just eat him alive....

And maybe im weird but i love the way this stuff smells lol


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ ACV by itself is ok, but mixed with garlic, it sure curls the nose hairs!


----------



## Jessa (Mar 6, 2008)

AVC is great stuff.

As you have mentioned, it is great for repelling flies - and since I have 2 chestnuts (chestnuts seem to attract more flies), I will be giving AVC a go this year.

I have also read and been told AVC is good for aiding joint problems (such as arthritis, stiffness, etc), and recently been told the wonders it does for geldings. I am a bit paranoid about my horses health, espec geldings 'bits' (not sure if I can go into details here  ). AVC is said it helps keep the 'bits' running clean, and aids in preventing stones/crystals.

I wouldn't, however, put it into their only water supply. While AVC is good for them, too much of a good thing isn't  Plus, no matter how much anyone may like a certain drink (i.e. for me, I just looooove peach ice tea), nothing beats water to quench the thirst - and I'd be worried that my horses weren't drinking the water, or recieved a poisoning from having too much AVC.

AVC is also good (diluted) for insect bites 

I smelled the AVC with garlic ... I don't think my horses would take it  My gelding couldn't care less, and gobbles up everything, but it really does scrunch up your nose a bit hehe


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

I was adding ACV to my geldings feed a few years ago, and a vet where I lived at the time told me to stop as the acid in the vinegar eats the enamel off their teeth over time.

Said I would have more problems with dental issues than it was worth for what I was using it for, so yall might want to ask your veterinarians about this teeth issue


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I have also read and been told AVC is good for aiding joint problems (such as arthritis, stiffness, etc), and recently been told the wonders it does for geldings. I am a bit paranoid about my horses health, espec geldings 'bits' (not sure if I can go into details here  ). AVC is said it helps keep the 'bits' running clean, and aids in preventing stones/crystals.


That's it, I couldn't for the life of me remember. He got the stones/crystals and coulnd't pee. Not fun. So now he gets his AVC.

Ugh, I hate the smell and our shed permanently has it now. But the horses don't seem to notice at all!


----------



## Jessa (Mar 6, 2008)

qtrhrscrazy - Good point, it is a acidy, so will eat away enamal. But the way I see it, me eating oranges/tangelos/tomatoes will do the same thing.

It is something to be aware of, and not overfeeding it will help (I knew someone who was putting in 2 cups worth a day, bit too much imo)

Wildspot - crystals are never fun >.< (not talking personal experience LOL)
Yeah it does stink the shed out a bit hey haha .. Do you keep it in a bottle (with lid) ? Found this has helped


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Bottle with lid, yep - Only problem is our shed is a converted silo so when we get hot days it's like an oven, and bakes that smell into everything!


----------



## Jessa (Mar 6, 2008)

Uggh .. nothing worse than a hot feed shed/tack shed >.<

Do you use drums? Maybe stick the bottle in a drum to reduce the smell? If mine gets stinky, I'll put it in my 'rug' drum.. 

I keep a bag of apples in my chaff drum, and it keeps the apples fresh for longer (and makes the chaff smell like apples!)


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yum! We have drums for rugs, saddleblankets and a big chaff drum, and a converted toolbox for Copra and Speedi-beet. I don't think it would fit anywhere! It's ok, we're pretty used to it, it's fun to whinge about though :]


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

I LOVE ACV. I am not fond of it for myself but my one gelding was in bad shape and I gave him ACV everyday and it turned him into a different horse. It has soo many great uses from fly repellent to internal help...it cleans them out and is also a natural calmer. My horses love it. I also use it on cuts/bites/scrapes/bruises as its also a natural antibiotic and inflammatory (same for humans) I dont use hardly anything off the shelf anymore because the use of the apple cidar covers everything.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Yup, I use it all the time, especially for sick horses.
It's a WONDERFUL natural immune system booster, plus it really helps with their coat.


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. I will be buying some. Does it have to be organic/unpasturized? I am trying to figure out where to get it. I know the grocery stores sell regular ACV but im not too sure about organic/unpasturized. I was thinking of giving a cup a day. Half cup in the morning..half at night. Is this too much? 

Thanks


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I've always just bought it at the local grocery store.
You can probably find some with a horse label on it, but you'd be paying out of the arsehole for something that's identical in content, only the label's different. 

FYI, Corn Syrup is excellent as well. If you have a horse that's losing weight and feeling off, a drop of that works great for helping with weight.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

The ACV that is the best I'm told, has the 'mother' in it and you get it at health food stores. Far better than what you buy at the grocery.

Google it and read about it and the differences


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

I bought both and my horses did the same on the grocery bought stuff. The unpasturized (sp?) stuff was 30.00 dollars in a health store while wally world sells it, in canada anyway, for 5.00 a gallon...its each to there own but I use alot of it


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I use it. I get the cheap/generic gallons from Walmart. I feed 1/2 cup daily in their goodies. It really seems to help keep the flies down, and it gives me something to make their supplements sick to the alfalfa pellets I feed.

It's funny you mention about geldings Jessa. Mine does seem a lot "cleaner" since starting them on ACV. I plan on feeding it year-round.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

paint gurl 23 said:


> I bought both and my horses did the same on the grocery bought stuff. The unpasturized (sp?) stuff was 30.00 dollars in a health store while wally world sells it, in canada anyway, for 5.00 a gallon...its each to there own but I use alot of it


Exactly. We buy the unpasturized organic version for our own consumption, but the horses get the $3 a gallon stuff from Walmart, lol. I don't have any with joint issues or any other health problems that would benefit from the more expensive kind. Plus, they go through it pretty quick (3 horses on 1/2 cup a day...).


----------



## Chess46 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. That helps out alot  I will get it from walmart then.


----------

